# Aldi Apple Juice In Melb S.e.



## JaseH (3/8/12)

I'm going to try a cider for the girls - looks like the Aldi apple juice is the place to start but I've been to the 2 local Aldi stores(Moorabbin and Mordialloc) and they dont appear to have it. Anyone know an Aldi store in the Melbourne S.E. region that stocks it?


----------



## brad81 (3/8/12)

Don't know if you consider Ringwood SE enough, but I've bought in the past 3 months from there.


----------



## nathan_madness (3/8/12)

Pretty much the same price for the Coles and Woolies home brands. Think its 9c more per 3 l.


----------



## bullsneck (4/8/12)

Tried the one at Southland?


----------



## brettprevans (4/8/12)

nathan_madness said:


> Pretty much the same price for the Coles and Woolies home brands. Think its 9c more per 3 l.


Except Coles and woolies honebrand have preservatives which is bad for yeasties. Also is preservative free. 

Seems odd also store near u is out of juice. Did u ask where it was? It's a staple product for them


----------



## troopa (4/8/12)

swmbo is saying you have to get in early morning as they sell out by the arvo


----------



## Golani51 (4/8/12)

inkerman street has usually. How much are you after? I can go down tomorrow. Only 5 mins away.


----------



## pk.sax (4/8/12)

Golani51 said:


> inkerman street has usually. How much are you after? I can go down tomorrow. Only 5 mins away.


Sorry about this OT

You got caught using the phone R? Talk?


----------



## bum (4/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Except Coles and woolies honebrand have preservatives which is bad for yeasties.


Pretty sure the Woolies homebrand juice only lists reconstituted apple juice, water, citric acid and some colour agent, if I remember correctly. Citric acid can actually aid fermentation, can't it?


----------



## Jay Cee (4/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Except Coles and woolies honebrand have preservatives which is bad for yeasties. Also is preservative free



What does that statement mean? Preservative-free preservatives?


----------



## glenwal (4/8/12)

Jay Cee said:


> What does that statement mean? Preservative-free preservatives?



Well we have meat free steak, alcohol free beer and low fat milk, so why not <_<


----------



## brettprevans (4/8/12)

Meant to be aldi not also. 
If u lol at the cider threads u will see the discussions a while.ago thatwoolies and Coles home brand used to have preservatives. If they don't now then that's good.


----------



## JaseH (4/8/12)

Just popped in to Aldi Southland and the had a pallet of it. All good - cheers.


----------



## glenwal (4/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> If u lol at the cider threads



Yeah, they are pretty funny :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (4/8/12)

God damn auto correct. They prob r funny with my dodgy spelling everywhere


----------



## manticle (4/8/12)

Why don't you turn auto-correct off CM2?

There are various cheap brands at safeway and coles that are preservative free. I find I get a much tastier cider if at least half my juice is preshafruit but that stuff is closer to $5 a litre so it's not for everyone. Then again I prefer Dingemans pils to Joe White, regardless of price.


----------

